# Keefer & Halo + Jolly Ball, water & sunshine



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

FINALLY brought the camera on a Jolly Ball day at Point Isabel, and a lovely day it was - temps in the 70's, clear blue skies.







Turns out Halo loves big balls just as much as Keefer does. And small balls...and frisbees... and well, anything that moves or CAN be moved.









Keefer: "hey, gimme that back!"



















I don't know why people stop and point at my dogs at the park. They smile, they laugh. Anyone?


































Into the channel










Halo: "nope, mine - can't have it"



















"Um, dudes - forget something?"










Makes my neck hurt just watching her










Grrrrr, *tug*, grrrr










Halo, you better RUN!!!


















Her mischievous look










Keefer gets the ball....










...but not for long!



















Karma!










More wrestling for the ball - who will win?























































Hmmm, looks like it's a tie. But wait - here's the little stud-muffin herself - and she seems to be the winner!


















She's still between 20 and 25 pounds less than Keefer, but she sure doesn't act like it!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

These are absolutely fantastic Deb.. I'm sure Keefer loves that jolly ball because apparently it's the key of keeping Halo off his neck...LOL.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow, she really has grown into a beautiful lady! 

Such lovely pics.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Great shots! They are both so gorgeous!


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

The pics are awesome!! Love the captions too!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

man, Halo is FUNNY!


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Good looking dogs! Nice pictures!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice shots! 

Love the mischievous look. It is like you can hear a little laugh, like from the Pink Panther. That under the breath laugh.









They look like such great friends.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh Keefer poor baby 
such a good boy and Halo is beautiful little demon! 
love the pics 
they are stunning together


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

YAYYYY!!! Keefer and Halo!!!! I've been waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting!!!





























Yep! *checks* I still LOVE them!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Wonderful pics-look like they had a blast!


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

Thats so cute! =)


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!! They are such happy dogs







I WISH it were in the 70's.....it's even in the low 80's at night here this week


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Great pictures! I can see why they get so many smiles! Halo is getting so big--and really pretty as well. And Keefer is as handsome as always!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Your dogs are just gorgeous, I live in So. Cal, wish that beach was just a little closer!!!!


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks like they're best buddies.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I loooove her mischievious look! Keefer is hunky as always. He makes me want a LC! Halo has so much SPUNK! They both look fantastic. How great that both can be offlead around strange dogs and people! Ideal temperaments, both Halo and Keefer!


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, these are so great! They sure make a great team! I LOL'd at the Karma picture! They are both beautiful dogs!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Keefer & Halo + Jolly Ball, water & sunshine*



> Originally Posted By: Lynn_PI'm sure Keefer loves that jolly ball because apparently it's the key of keeping Halo off his neck...LOL.


I think you're onto something! If he gets the ball she's all over him, but if he lets HER get the ball he can exact his revenge. *evil grin*



> Originally Posted By: Daisy1986Love the mischievous look. It is like you can hear a little laugh, like from the Pink Panther. That under the breath laugh.


Exactly - she's got this little impish grin that she uses when she's got something she's not supposed to have. She's always so delighted with herself and seem to know EXACTLY how cute she is. Bad puppy!











> Originally Posted By: BrightelfHalo has so much SPUNK! They both look fantastic. How great that both can be offlead around strange dogs and people! Ideal temperaments, both Halo and Keefer!


Yep, Halo has spunk galore! Keefer still has too many butthead moments to call his temperament ideal, but he's a pretty good boy, and I do love the big 'ol lug.







The two of them are just a hoot together. When people point and laugh we just smile and shrug and say "they're very competitive".


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

Fantastic photos!! Love the looks they give each other, I can relate to that.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

When are your dogs never wet???


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I Love love love the Karma picture!! Love them all but especially that one


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

*Comes back for another peek*


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: mjbgsdWhen are your dogs never wet???


They're wet a LOT!!!!







Not so much around the house, but our yard is too small for them to play out there, so limited photo ops too.

*adding another pic for DenaliFofali*










I think I'll call this one " 'tude".


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Great pics. Loads of fun and sun.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Woohoo! PS I really like Keef's collar.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Love all the pics! They are just to funny together!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

They're so beautiful together.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Really Great Shots! 
At least now Halo has something to hang on to besides Keefer's neck!


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

I love seeing pictures of your two, they're both so gorgeous and full of character. Excellent pics as always.



> Originally Posted By: GSD Lover II
> At least now Halo has something to hang on to besides Keefer's neck!


Give it time, I'm sure she'll figure out how to hold both!


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

They're so awsome together!


----------



## song032005 (Dec 4, 2005)

super shots deb!!!!








such a fun post to view of your two beautiful pups!!! they sure had themselves a great time, i bet they slept like babies after that outing.


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

I always look forward to your photos! Great shots of them!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Geez Debbie - they are both so gorgeous and you take great photos of them! I particularly love the pics of them running down the sidewalk sharing the jolly ball. They are totally oblivious to anything around them - what great pups!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Deb, everyone stops, stares, points and laughs at your dogs because they have never seen Siamese Shepherds that are different colors before. Wasn't that obvious?


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

Iska is starting to look more like Halo everyday. It's nice to get a glimpse of what she'll look like a year from now. At least I hope she looks like that.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Don - we need new pics of Iska!!!!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Yes we do Don...

Deb, Halo and Keef look great as always! I love this dynamic duo!


----------



## michelleans (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow they are both gorgeous i always love photos of hunky Keefer, and Halo has turned into a beautiful young lady


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

LOL, Halo has progressed from Keefers neck to a ball with rope









Your pack looks great


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh, she's not done with his neck, there's plenty more neck chomping to be done!


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomOh, she's not done with his neck, there's plenty more neck chomping to be done!


LOL, I don't think Keef ever thought he would live the life of a true vampire victim


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Halo is BRAT!


----------

